# Prescription Polaroids-



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Afternoon all,

So after a visit to my little brother.... my polaroids got eaten by his little dog.... dang.

Now, i need to replace them, and considering i wear a very mild prescription lens occasionally when fishing (as i am just a tiny bit short sighted) about 0.75 or so. But the extra clarity is great. Cant be arse with contacts, so i would like to get a decent set of polarise lenses, with a light lens colour (yellow/orange or similar) that can suit the generally darker conditions i encounter (streams, early morning, evening etc)

Can any one recommend a good store to go down this avenue? Online, or retail. I can get my prescription so ordering on line should be straight forward i presume?

many thanks,

Levi


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

Levi, I live in glasses and in my collection have a pair of bi-focal sunnies with polarized lenses. It is unfortunately an expensive route but one that is worth the cost if you follow outdoors pursuits. Any optometrist will have a range of frames which can be supplied with tinted lenses you just need to visit the guys in your local area and find the frames you want. Big name brands will mostly have prescription lenses if ordered through the shop, colors and polarization are options so expect to pay for them as such. I don't have much choice as I can't see without my glasses and I got weary of putting poor quality plastic lenses in over-glasses on top of my ordinary glasses. I pay in excess of $500 for my prescription sun glasses but wear them every day for driving and any other outdoor activities so its more a necessity and I do get value for money. Just don't do what I have done once - tip over and come up short a pair of expensive glasses...

cheers

John


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

I agree with John, good sunnies are essential 8) . If you can afford them get prescription Spotters with the photosensitive Penetrator lenses - nothing comes close, you'll be able to see into the future...

http://www.spotters.com.au/


----------



## benj1706 (Oct 12, 2008)

Yep, I wear a pair of multifocal polarized sunnies too.


----------



## 2hats (Jan 29, 2012)

Specsavers! Cheep as chips

That's where i get my polarized sunnies from.

Good all round, and you can get two for the price of one when they have offers on


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks Gents,

I found the spotters site a little earlier, and they look pretty darn good!!! Have not found a real price for spotters as prescription pair online (fair enough, I'm not looking so hard). But the general write up i have found gives me confidence. And there is a shop nearby, so that'l be my first stop.
Will also check spec savers... i did grab my last normal glasses there, so may swell see what the polaroid have to offer.

I really do like the sound of the spotters though, fact is i hate dark lenses, but i would never carry a secondary pair to change to as the sun comes up.... those photosensitive spotters sound the goods....

Thanks all,

Levi


----------



## waterlaze (May 16, 2011)

You should also check out the Barz range of prescription sunnies as well for a less expensive option to the spotters. I've heard good reports of the quality of the barz glasses. Their website is : http://barzoptics.com/prescription-sunglasses
I didn't go with them for myself as I need multifocals or I wouldn't be able to see to tie any knots but if I had a simple prescription like it sounds you have, I would have gone for them.
Good luck


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

Levi said:


> Thanks Gents,
> 
> I found the spotters site a little earlier, and they look pretty darn good!!! Have not found a real price for spotters as prescription pair online (fair enough, I'm not looking so hard). But the general write up i have found gives me confidence. And there is a shop nearby, so that'l be my first stop.
> Will also check spec savers... i did grab my last normal glasses there, so may swell see what the polaroid have to offer.
> ...


be wary of good advertising... spec savers sound cheap but for my glasses the "extras" tacked on made the price no different to the rest... you may well get your best deal there but keep your eyes open

cheers

John


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks Gents,

Will check out the 3 of them, will let you know the outcome!

Cheers,


----------



## nanook (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Levi, my Wife runs the Optometrists store directly across the road from the Tea Gardens pub in Bondi Junction, Bronte road, she stocks Maui Jims(by far the best lens for us fisho's that you can get) also Raybans , I m lucky to have pairs of both and they are awesome on the water, they can check your script and get you sorted in no time and maybe a discount if you mention my name!! but whatever you do dont go to Spec savers......crap from China,crap lenses,frames etc !! would be the same as a cardboard kayak...dangerous!!
Cheers 8)


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Alright- so a bit of an update, please feel free to comment if you have any experience with these. Firstly i decided i am really looking for a lens that works in lower light, as 90% time when i can't use my glasses, it is because its too dark.... soo.....

*Spotters-* good quality, highly recommended, but if i go with all the options (photochromic lens, polarised, prescription etc) they are over $700RRP! Ouch.

*Drivewear lenses* in frame (billbass ~$400, alternate from ~$300, package). This is a very competitive price, apparently similar performance lens (prescription, photochromic, polarised), though they might be better for low light conditions one optometrist tells me as they start a bit lighter (and he stocked both spotters and these).

General commentary they give me is that for what i want (early morning and arvo session) the photochromic in the spotters MIGHT be too dark. Can any one comment here? 
Has anyone used the *Drivewear lens?*

Also investigating the Maui Jims, which look nice, but are not photochromic, so i would have to be getting a light coloured lens that can handle early mornings and low light conditions. Only prob is they didn't have any of the lens types i was interested in in stock to try today, but i will follow up again.

Many thanks to all for the commentary

Cheers


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

Levi said:


> Also investigating the Maui Jims, which look nice, but are not photochromic, so i would have to be getting a light coloured lens that can handle early mornings and low light conditions.
> Cheers


Levi, you have to work out your own priorities for this but for a photo-chromatic lens to work it needs to be hit by the same light that causes sun burn and skin cancer. While I understand that a lens which changes color has some advantages it needs to be weighed up against the long term risk of skin and eye damage from the sun. I am a very fair skinned bloke with an ancestral history of sun spots and skin cancers so have opted to avoid the exposure required for those lenses to work..

I had a pair of Billy Bass but they are the ones that didn't float when I capsized.

cheers

John


----------



## Drew (Jan 24, 2012)

Levi said:


> Alright- so a bit of an update, please feel free to comment if you have any experience with these. Firstly i decided i am really looking for a lens that works in lower light, as 90% time when i can't use my glasses, it is because its too dark.... soo.....
> 
> *Spotters-* good quality, highly recommended, but if i go with all the options (photochromic lens, polarised, prescription etc) they are over $700RRP! Ouch.
> 
> ...


I have Drivewear in my Rayban frame, and the lenses are shit. My old man was an optometrist of over 40 years, and reckon's that the best polarised, prescription lenses are glass...

I used to have a pair of Spotters with the rose gold lenses, but a lens fell out and smashed when I was working in India, so had to get the Drivewear... I certainly wouldn't

1, recommend them
2, buy another pair.

For my money I would get any frame you like, and get a set of Spotters Penetrator lenses in them...


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

I've been using a pair of carrera chopper OTG (over the glasses) super rosa polarized ski goggles (coppery bronze tint) and have found them excellent even pre-first light launching. They keep my face warm, are anti fog, hold my hat on and being polycarbonate they're pretty scratch resistant. Even if I capsize I'm no longer afraid of losing my glasses ( but i keep a second pair in the glovebox anyway). Cost about $70. If you don't like the tint you can change the lenses. Edit: my headlamp fits on my forehead above the goggle and beneath my cap really comfortably too, I think they're designed to be worn with ski helmets and I've had no problem with them fogging up at all so far.


----------



## LesSimmo (Jul 26, 2009)

Levi,

Have you reached a conclusion yet?

I am in the market for some good quality prescription Polaroids and have been following this thread.

I am interested in fishing and driving bi-focal Polaroids.


----------



## LesSimmo (Jul 26, 2009)

Guys,

After much research and BS from some opticians I am going with a pair of Maui Jims, but they will be multi-focals, as I understand they are not available as bi-focals.

I took nanook's advice and got some very good advice from his wife about prescription Polaroids.

So I'm placing my order with her next week.


----------



## nanook (Aug 8, 2011)

Great to hear Les! We'll have to meet up for a fish and give those Maui Jims a workout! 8)


----------

